# Slabs!



## Slabs! (Oct 1, 2005)

Been getting them like this for about 2 weeks now. My dad showing off the catch. I catch 'em, he cleans 'em, because he eats them, I don't. All for the fun of it for me. 3 fish Ohios in 3 days... Slabs! Enjoy!  

Sorry about the bad pics. I don't know what's up with that. They don't look like that on my pc. All fish caught on 1/16 oz. jigs, 2in. twisters, about 6/7 ft. deep in 10-15 ft. of water, from the bank at a lake near you...


----------



## Rocky Forker (Feb 7, 2009)

Sweet!!!! Nice crappies !!!!


----------



## Eye Slayer (Mar 18, 2009)

Can you take me out with you next time slabs?


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Nice work Marshall. I'm jealous!


----------



## spidey (Mar 19, 2007)

Nice fish, Slabs!


----------



## Slabs! (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks guys. Got these today 4/28, total of 2. That makes 4 days in a row, 4 Fish Ohios, largest being 14".  Again, sorry about the crappy pics. I'll figure it out. Caught these fish in less than 10 ft. of water, from the bank, 1/32 oz jigs, green tails. They're moving up!


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

so does that give you pro status? or do they have to be four different types


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

Don't apologize......I like your "Crappie pics"


----------



## Slabs! (Oct 1, 2005)

DelawareAngler said:


> so does that give you pro status? or do they have to be four different types


Pro status? LOL Not sure what you're talking about. Caught a bluegill this year that was every bit of 10" as well. Never applied for a Fish Ohio Award/Pin. I do this every year. All I can say is that if anyone ever has an extra seat in any of those crappie tournaments I can get it done. I know Delaware, Hoover, and Alum pretty well!  I'm dangerous from the bank and lethal from the boat, but I don't know about "pro". LOL


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Nice work again. Now I'm kicking myself that I didn't make it out last night!


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

Slabs! said:


> Pro status? LOL Not sure what you're talking about. Caught a bluegill this year that was every bit of 10" as well. Never applied for a Fish Ohio Award/Pin. I do this every year. All I can say is that if anyone ever has an extra seat in any of those crappie tournaments I can get it done. I know Delaware, Hoover, and Alum pretty well!  I'm dangerous from the bank and lethal from the boat, but I don't know about "pro". LOL


When you get four Fish Ohio's and apply for the fish ohio award, you get "pro status" from the ODNR.


EDIT: I Stand corrected, once you get four you get "Master Angler" Status from the ODNR.
http://www.ask.com/bar?q=ohio+depar...e=1&qsrc=0&ab=0&u=http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/


----------



## Slabs! (Oct 1, 2005)

DelawareAngler said:


> When you get four Fish Ohio's and apply for the fish ohio award, you get "pro status" from the ODNR.
> 
> 
> EDIT: I Stand corrected, once you get four you get "Master Angler" Status from the ODNR.
> http://www.ask.com/bar?q=ohio+depar...e=1&qsrc=0&ab=0&u=http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/


I think that is 4 different fish for the "Master Angler" Award. I'm not into that stuff. I don't need anyone to justify my skills, stroke my ego, or a pin/medal to show off.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

it is four different species to ge thte master angler award i got mine fo rlast year working on this years


----------



## fishknife (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice fish. Conrats on your catch.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice slabs, Slabs!


----------



## Slabs! (Oct 1, 2005)

Eye Slayer said:


> Can you take me out with you next time slabs?



Hey, you know what I say... The more the merrier. Always down for a good time fishing. I just like seeing them come out of the water, regardless of who's catching them.


----------



## Eye Slayer (Mar 18, 2009)

Just remember your my net man. GET THE NET SLABS!!


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

man i'd love to catch some slabs like that sometime. GREAT JOB!


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

nice crappie...


----------

